# Help me decide on a tank



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hiya,
I know it's not the tank that matters for the most part, but what goes inside and what you make of the tank - but I really want to transfer my current tank into another tank. I was thinking a starfire, but I'm not sure what else is out there.

What do you guys have currently? Are you happy with what you have? What would you get if you could have another one?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

what kind of tank are you planning to set up?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Get the biggest thing you can fit in your home/can afford! (Unless you're into nano tanks).


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what size is your current one?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It really depends on what you're after. Look around, see what you like, then ask yourself why you like it. Then, get a tank that will allow you to acomplish that.

My current tank is starfire on all viewable sides. I would never not get it. The difference is incredible!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

solarz said:


> what kind of tank are you planning to set up?


I'm not sure. I thought starfire was all the rave after seeing them at AI. Initially I thought a fluval 55 G that goes on sale at Petsmart for $240. Now, I just don't know..what's the difference bw them all. Does one offer something more than the other? Other than being esthetically pleasing?

JT, I have a 55 G

I don't want to get too big. Maybe just up to a 80 G. They're out of stock of the 60 G starfire at AI..and for 20 dollars more, I could get a 79 G.

Thanks JT. I think I want one that allows me to scape a beautiful flora for my fish.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, last post for me tonight. My wife is threatening to toss my phone... Something about etiquette while were at a wedding. This site has lots of build topics. Have a look. Its like writing a story. You decide the ending first, then work out the events that get the characters to it!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

J_T said:


> Lol, last post for me tonight. My wife is threatening to toss my phone... Something about etiquette while were at a wedding.
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


HAHHAHA! hopefully its not your own wedding  LOOOOL i kid i kid


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> HAHHAHA! hopefully its not your own wedding  LOOOOL i kid i kid


LOL, no, mine was 5 years ago  This was a good friend of mine and the wife  Home now... To bad I made a 10 am appointment for today... Should really get some sleep!


----------

